# EAW SB48



## gregr1189 (Apr 29, 2013)

I purchased this subwoofer on craigslist planning to use it for my house, but I found it fit right into my tirewell in the trunk. It is a dual 8 inch sub weighs 52 lbs.
The specs are:
AES standard 400 watts
Impedence 2x4 ohms (individual inputs for each subwoofer)
Long term maximum output 118 db
Peak maximum 124 db
Frequency response +-3db 38hz-200hz, -10db 28hz
Sensitivy 92db.
In the past I've used an 8w7 in a ported box, IDQ10, Dayton 12'' HO...
Let me just say this absolutely blew them away. I think the greatness of this subwoofer comes not from the individual speakers but from the design of the box and the internal circuitry. They deliver tight punchy bass, and don't require much power to be loud due to their high sensitivity. If I want to push them they can shake the whole car, but really I just enjoy their sq, not the spl. Compared to previous subs their sound is so much fuller and present. I am actually glad they lose output below 38hz, as I've found too much volume below this frequency can just mask the rest of the music. Best thing is I can just stack things on top of them in the trunk and don't have to worry about puncturing the sub or things like that since it has a nice grate on the front.


----------

